# xp4 over kill for 150 gal tank?



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

I posted a bit ago about setting up a new tank.

I am set on the xp3 but now the xp4 is out. Is the xp4 too much? Is the xp3 a better fit for the size of the tank?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't buy the xp4. All it is is a little more gph and another basket...and it's like 100 bucks more.


If you want the equivalent, go buy two filters for almost half the price. Btw, it's not overkill, and essentially you really can't OVERfilter your water.

My cousin, on his 45 gallon..has an xp3, an aquaclear, another HOB filter, and few spread around here and there.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I was not aware they made an XP4, I have an XP3 and 2 emp 400's on a 120. You should be just fine


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, they just realeased it to keep up with fluval and eheim's new heavy duty models. Sadly, I was dissapointed to see that all they did was add another basket making it 4, and had a little more gph..but thought the price could go up an extra 100 bucks >.<.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

The XP3 was great as it was. I agree with Flamingo. At the place I used to work, no one wanted to buy an XP4.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

I went with the xp3. I will have to take a picture when its all set up. The mammoth tank stand is almost done.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

depending on what your putting in the 150 id use at least 2 xb3's.


----------

